# negative



## alpal (Jan 18, 2005)

neg pics!

weird cow in mirror


----------



## jadin (Jan 18, 2005)

I found a super fun thing to do a while ago. Invert your image to make it a negative, then since most negatives are super bright in unimportant places, you lower the gamma as far as the setting goes (paint shop pro). Dunno what the photoshop equivelant would be.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2005)

very creative jadin!  thanks for sharing tip :thumbup:


----------



## jadin (Jan 18, 2005)

Be warned it's SUPER addictive. You wind up trying it with almost any photo you come across, just to see how it would look.


----------



## Picksure (Jan 18, 2005)

jadin said:
			
		

> Be warned it's SUPER addictive. You wind up trying it with almost any photo you come across, just to see how it would look.



You ain't kidding! Had to give it go.








I bet I go do some more    :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2005)

absolutely awesome John! i need to get going on this to see what i may have.


----------



## jadin (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2005)

jadin, stop it dude! :hail:


----------



## jadin (Jan 18, 2005)

:sillysmi:


----------



## Picksure (Jan 18, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> absolutely awesome John! i need to get going on this to see what i may have.



Just pick any photo, and then the next and the next and the.......... :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

He is one you have seen in normal colours.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2005)

ha, nice one John! you guys have some great ones to convert


----------



## Picksure (Jan 18, 2005)

alpal, at first you pic wouldnt show. Worked this time, very cool.
I love the cat shot too. PSY-ART, you got some funky stuff happening there.
Look what ya started  :thumbup:


----------



## mistakendavis (Jan 18, 2005)

that house looks like a face


----------



## Picksure (Jan 18, 2005)

jadin, my wife is gonna kill ya.   
I spend enough time playing with my camera and pc, now this. 

Had to post one more..............for now.


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 19, 2005)

Oooh... Gotzta post a couple Neggies here!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 19, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Force of Nature (Jan 19, 2005)

wow


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 19, 2005)

Love the bridge and playground shots. Way to go guys. I will have to give it a try.

Eric


----------



## Picksure (Jan 19, 2005)

Darkeyes, I love the boardwalk shot! :thumbsup:

Did someone say this was addictive?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh wow, John (Picksure)! This one is just GREAT! How I love this negative of the race cars!!!!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2005)

Picksure said:
			
		

> Darkeyes, I love the boardwalk shot! :thumbsup:
> 
> Did someone say this was addictive?


 
:hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## Picksure (Jan 19, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh wow, John (Picksure)! This one is just GREAT! How I love this negative of the race cars!!!!


Thanks so much.




			
				JonMikal said:
			
		

> :hail: :hail: :hail:



:smileys:


Glad you like, I'm havin' a ball do this.

Jadin has created a monster


----------



## Niki (Jan 19, 2005)

Those race cars looks awesome.


----------



## Picksure (Jan 19, 2005)

Niki said:
			
		

> Those race cars looks awesome.



Thank-you very much.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Picksure (Jan 19, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> my submittal:



Thats a funky sky. Very 60's man. 

I knew you could do it.( I knew you wouldnt stop till ya got one  )


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Picksure (Jan 19, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> mars ocean


Very cool.

We will need negative inversion anonymous

Fun ain't it!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 19, 2005)

Picksure said:
			
		

> Very cool.
> 
> We will need negative inversion anonymous
> 
> Fun ain't it!


 
yep!  i need to work with more current images to loose the grain


----------



## jadin (Jan 19, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> mars ocean



They're sitting WAY too close to the lake of fire!! :shock:


----------



## Corry (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok...I'm joinin the fun....


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jan 19, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nan C (Jan 19, 2005)

o.k. I had to try this.


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Jan 20, 2005)

Very cool effect! Thanks Jadin!

This one is my favorite, and my third attempt:





My first and second attempts:
negative1.jpg 92.9 KB

negative2.jpg 148 KB


----------



## themonko (Jan 20, 2005)

Has anyone done this with photoshop?  Can you explain??  I want to play!


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Jan 20, 2005)

themonko said:
			
		

> Has anyone done this with photoshop?  Can you explain??  I want to play!


In photoshop you go to the "Image" drop down menu > Adjustments > Invert.

Once it is inverted you need to manually adjust the brightness and contrast as desired from within the same "Adjustments" menu. If you want to use the "Gamma" adjustment as detailed earlier in this thread, you need to use Imageready which is bundled with Photoshop CS.


----------



## themonko (Jan 20, 2005)

THANKS!!! Here goes one...


----------



## themonko (Jan 20, 2005)

one more...


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Jan 20, 2005)

Very very cool!


----------



## themonko (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Picksure (Jan 20, 2005)

Great work peeps  :thumbup: , I'm lovin' this. 

I'll bet the is alot more to come.


----------



## Picksure (Jan 20, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: too much fun  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## jadin (Jan 21, 2005)

That's a perfect subject for a negative... nicely done!

Oh and just incase anyone didn't put 2 and 2 together... you can invert any photo posted here to see what it (somewhat) looked like originally. For those okay-what-on-earth-could-that-be photos.


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Jan 21, 2005)

jadin said:
			
		

> Oh and just incase anyone didn't put 2 and 2 together... you can invert any photo posted here to see what it (somewhat) looked like originally. For those okay-what-on-earth-could-that-be photos.


Kinda like mine eh. Didn't realize it until after I posted it.


----------



## simnine (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## bjfowle (Jan 21, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Picksure said:
			
		

> Darkeyes, I love the boardwalk shot! :thumbsup:
> 
> Did someone say this was addictive?



Why, thank-you. I love your'e racing car's pic too. It's awesome.
This thread is addictive, but I've been busy over the last few day's, and haven't had much spare time. Here's a couple more:


----------



## Picksure (Jan 24, 2005)

bjfowle, that pics has got cd cover written all over it, nice!

thank-you DarkEyes.

Playing around with Jadins idea and other PSP options. Have I gone too far? Does the blue sky work? Have I gone mad? :lmao:


----------



## jadin (Jan 24, 2005)

Not at all! I think 'negative' works perfect for that photo. The ground and sky still look normal but the playground is all crazy cool. If you wanted to spend some time on it, you could select just the playground with the negative colors and paste it into the original... I think it'd look pretty sweet.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Picksure (Jan 24, 2005)

Wakeboarding in the mud! 



I like it.


----------



## santino (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## Fer! (Jan 25, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Fer! (Jan 25, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 25, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

I love how eyes come through! Not my greatest photo of my dog, but one of the few photos I could find where her eyes came out as two different colors.






If the plastic on the JIF bottle came through different, I would say this photo is almost selectively desaturated-like.


----------



## alpal (Jan 26, 2005)

looks like ive started something off here! i love it, a bright flash works well with close up negatives.

another neg photo


----------



## Picksure (Jan 26, 2005)

alpal said:
			
		

> looks like ive started something off here!


Yes you did!! :lmao:  :lmao: 
Great work, keep em coming. Fer, I knew that church would show up here.


----------



## Picksure (Feb 1, 2005)

Its not like I try this with *every* pic.








but I like it!​


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 1, 2005)

The most addicting thing is the urge to download every picture in the thread and reverse the negative to see how it originally looked.


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 1, 2005)

OK here are 3 from me.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 3, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Purified (Feb 3, 2005)




----------



## Sk8man (Feb 4, 2005)

Purified said:
			
		

>



WOW!!! this is fantastic!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 4, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## magali (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## Labonte (Feb 5, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Feb 5, 2005)

One of my all-time favorite photos... it's "quasi" negative. I used invert image, but intead of the normal setting, I used "hue". So basically it's negative colors, but not negative brightness.


----------



## loopy (Feb 5, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## alpal (Feb 6, 2005)

http://alan9343.fotopic.net/p11574849.html


http://alan9343.fotopic.net/p11574850.html


----------



## DarkEyes (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## SQ Bimmer (Feb 20, 2005)

Sooooooooo addicting!

Someone posted a playground earlier, got inspired, started digging. Found this photo in my archives, and thought I'd share. 

It is very fun to play with the colors and the levels (on top of brightness/contrast) after inverting it to get the colors that you want. It took me a while to get the sky just the right red that I was going for, but I got it.


----------



## conch (Feb 20, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Picksure (Feb 21, 2005)

So many cool pics, had to find another to play around with.








.


----------



## NikonChick (Mar 6, 2005)

Picksure said:
			
		

> Darkeyes, I love the boardwalk shot! :thumbsup:
> 
> Did someone say this was addictive?




This racetrack is d@mn cool in Neg!!


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey, this is a very interesting subject as everyone has already pointed out...
Perhaps it must be subdivided in categories... Imagine all other threads posted here in negative  :mrgreen: 

Nice shots folks, and here my contribution:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

Had to try this again, just so I could revive this theme, which was such fun a year ago!


----------



## jadin (Nov 16, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Had to try this again, just so I could revive this theme, which was such fun a year ago!


 
OMG! You've woken the sleeping monster! Well there goes my weekend... :lmao:


----------



## Holly (Nov 16, 2005)

Very interesting photos every one!! 

Here is one I did... LOTS of fun playing with the pictures!


----------



## jadin (Nov 16, 2005)

How cool would it be to have flashlights that shined darkness!!!


----------



## jadin (Nov 16, 2005)

Should I pace myself?

...

Didn't think so!


----------



## shoedumas (Dec 3, 2005)

A couple of negs for ya


----------



## yummifruitbat (Dec 4, 2005)

SQ Bimmer said:
			
		

> If you want to use the "Gamma" adjustment as detailed earlier in this thread, you need to use Imageready which is bundled with Photoshop CS.


 
Alternatively you can stay in Photoshop and use Image > Adjustments > Exposure which has a Gamma slider.


----------



## John_05 (Dec 5, 2005)

i saw this thread a couple of days ago, and have been busy since then turning darn near every pic i have into negative images.:lmao: i have a few that i like, so i figured i would post them here. to make things easier for anyone wondering what the originals looked like, i added them as well. just click the thumbnail if you want to see the larger version.

1&2


 


3&4


 


5&6


 


7&8


 


9&10


 


11&12


 


13&14


 


15&16


----------

